

The Xiaomi shock - e15ctr0n
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21645217-chinas-booming-smartphone-market-has-spawned-genuine-innovator-xiaomi-shock

======
FreakyT
What I like about Xiaomi is that, despite their crazy-low prices, they
actually put some value in _design_ , both on the industrial side and on the
software side.

For example, take the fitness band that another commenter mentioned. Sure,
there will are all sorts of similar cheap products (some of which even have
OLED screens -- just look up Chinese fitness bands on sites like AliExpress
and DX for examples), but the Xiaomi one stands out by being (A) actually kind
of nice looking and (B) having software that works well[1]

[1]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.xiaomi.hm....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.xiaomi.hm.health&hl=en)

------
m3rc
They certainly got the disruptive part down, their pricing is ridiculous. I'm
now the owner of a fitness band despite my previous reservations about how
useful they actually were, because the Xiaomi MiBand was $17. It's pretty
incredible how cheap these guys sell things for.

------
feelslikefelt
I think this article touches on many good points, but I can't see Xiaomi makes
huge gains in America until they distance themselves from the Chinese
government.

They are in the same situation as Lenovo. Not many businesses will use their
devices because of security reasons.

